# Is the 1.8t from the a3 the same as the 1.8t gti and the 180 tt??



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

I was looking to buy a a3 with the 1.8t but i have see 2 diffrent versions of the motor one that looked liek the gti and the audi tt 180 and the toerh i have never seen before.. i hope it has the same motor form the gti adn the tt for modding reasons

mortor 1
http://img392.imageshack.us/my...m.jpg

or motor 2 ???
http://img392.imageshack.us/my...d.jpg


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Is the 1.8t from the a3 the same as the 1.8t gti and the 180 tt?? (LaTEnTConcepT)*

My MY01 A3 turbo has the second one you've pictured. In Australia at least, A3Ts MY01+ have VVT whereas equivalent Golfs don't.
HTH


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Is the 1.8t from the a3 the same as the 1.8t gti and the 180 tt?? (Ken A3T)*

And the A3 is DBW while gti is DBC


----------



## EA337-1.8T (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Is the 1.8t from the a3 the same as the 1.8t gti and the 180 tt?? (Bug_racer)*

The First picture , is a 1.8 20V without turbo, and the second picture is a 
1.8T 20V , the first motor said only 5V , the second picture said 5V turbo
here in mexico they sell the Leon with 20V and 20V T


----------

